# Roku, AppleTV, PC, and HT?



## hrpschrd (Sep 16, 2008)

First it was Netflix streaming movies on a Roku box. Then Amazon.com and other channels for independent content. Now I see that iTunes offers movies and TV shows through an AppleTV box into my HT. Looks like we are finally near the point of "distributed video". 

But how many boxes am I going to have to put on my HT? Is it possible to connect my laptop to my HT (or TV) and skip the AppleTV box (I already have Roku box). What does 720p (or HD) mean on a laptop display? Do you need a desktop with a better video card?

Have I missed a FAQ here somewhere or a general discussion that brings me up to 2010?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Your video card should support the same resolution as your TV screen, either 720p or 1080p.


----------



## hrpschrd (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks. I don't really know how to compare the resolution of what I watch on my computer to what I see on my HDTV.

I guess I will assume that all these streaming video services will combine at some point? That would be too easy wouldn't it! Never mind.


----------

